# Keeper of Secrets, should I buy one?



## Chaos40kAD (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey guys, my ever-growing Daemon army is coming along nicely, and being not only a gamer, but a collector, I was thinking it would be nice to have the Keeper of Secrets pewter model before GW Cancels that too. So anybody out there run one ever? It seems like a pretty good unit for killing High Initiative stuff with its I10.. 

I know a lot of people hate the GW pewter models, but I find their level of detail to be unparalleled so it being pewter is not really a concern for me. As I type this I find I'm actually talking myself into getting one just because it's so cool, and even if I only ever use it here and there, it would be a fun model to paint, model, and run with Masque and my Nettes.. 

Any Input would be appreciated 

-Brett


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd say no, I know i'm khornate so obviously I'm going to say no but i do have a valid point. apart from the I10 keeper od secrets don't really have a "want it" factor and it deson't seem like it would actually be much use in a game. 

I don't have a codex infront of me so feel free to point our what i missed.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Keepers are good at mowing down heavy infantry with its unrivalled 7 A on the charge and then hit'n'running away at the enemys assaultphase (if needed) and the wreck more havoc.

Keepers are fairly frequently played in CD armies so why not. They are defo viable to field


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

But I would wait till finecast its old and metal so should be annoying to put together.


----------



## Chaos40kAD (Apr 25, 2009)

Chaos40kAD said:


> I know a lot of people hate the GW pewter models, but I find their level of detail to be unparalleled so it being pewter is not really a concern for me.
> -Brett


Yeah I've assembled 6 fiends, a thirster, a GuO, 5 meganobs, Ghazkull, Skulltaker, Kairos Fateweaver, The original Daemon Prince, lots of metal. It's not a big issue to me. 

Thanks for the quality information MaidenManiac!  I think I'm just going to buy one and try it out. I don't have any qualms about playing multi-god lists, so it might be fun to play in conjunction with a GuO, or even my thirster. 

Thanks again guys


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I still would wait till finecast.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

aboytervigon said:


> I still would wait till finecast.


I could also keep on spamming useless statements to raise my post count to get a Dark Disciple title.....



Chaos40kAD said:


> Yeah I've assembled 6 fiends, a thirster, a GuO, 5 meganobs, Ghazkull, Skulltaker, Kairos Fateweaver, The original Daemon Prince, lots of metal. It's not a big issue to me.
> 
> Thanks for the quality information MaidenManiac!  I think I'm just going to buy one and try it out. I don't have any qualms about playing multi-god lists, so it might be fun to play in conjunction with a GuO, or even my thirster.
> 
> Thanks again guys


Youre welcome.
Im also well in the "enjoys pewter models" boat so I clearly see where you are coming at here.

In game wise both GUO's and BT's are good HQ choices besides the KoS. Both of them are more robust and will generally let the Keeper do its wet work more unhindered, but help out in different ways. 
The BT helps out with high armour vehicle wrecking, speed and killing T4 multiwound units, like mongonobs. 
The GUO is fat and extremely annoying to get rid of and a great tarpit model, and also excelling at killing other MCs. To top it of damn cheap in points which is a killer argument when fielding 2 GDs.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Seriously besides the BT the KoS is the best GD model. It has something that CDs lack horribly, manuvering. Same reasons why Fiends are the best, you can enter combat, kill shit, and bounce out to the next viable target. The Str 7 with Unholy might and 2d6 also make this bad boy a yank killer. Int 10 means your killing everything without a SS first. And the best part, hes cheap. Take him!


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

I would advise it greatly. I have known many different KoS for the centuries I have done battle for Slaanesh. The keeper ca do things that no other daemon can do.

OUT OF CHAR.: Being how I am a daemon player I would defiantely get at leats one. This guy is a CC beast and since he has the hit and run rule he can fly in and out of combat fast and get form one ened of the board to the other in almost one turn. He works well as unit that can cripple a unit immensly and move on to the next when you are tring to get him to other more deadlier units that need to be killed. He has some builds that can make even more deadly when you wanna soak the points into. My best advice though DO NOT give him Pavane he has no need for aand it would do nothing for him. If you all he may ever need is decent lil range weapon just in case.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

I use my Keeper of secrets for both my Daemon army and my CSM army. I love the model and the ability of the unit in game.
But I would have to say that I hate the pewter fact, wait for the Fine cast (or what ever they are called) to come out. I watched the release video from mini war gaming and they look like they are the same high quality, and have the advantage of not being heavy pewter for weight and gluing issues.


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

simply... if you like it BUY IT!

and if you like the fluff, try it in game! good or bad enjoy playing with it!


----------

